
PHP: The Future of the Zend Engine and the Zend Framework - ericbarnes
http://zsuraski.blogspot.com/2018/10/the-future-of-zend-engine-and-zend.html
======
trebor
And this is why I was concerned back when Zend was bought out. The Benevolent
Dictator model can work, but when a new Dictator is appointed with different
standards/objectives a project can suffer.

Hopefully PHP 7 continues to grow and mature even with the focus shifting
away.

